# Can two female bunnies have babies in the same pen?



## tdmason (Jul 13, 2009)

I have two female rabbits in a 10x10 pen and a male rabbit in his own 10x10 pen. All of them are just pets and the kids in the neighborhood love to play with them. The male bunny dug into the female cage where I found him this morning. I took him out but know how rabbits can breed that is why they were seperated. My ? is, if the two females did get bred, would they still be ok in the same pen or would they fight? They have been together for a long time and have plenty of room and have their own boxes and all but I don't want them to start fighting and if they did get bred, I don't want them stressed out about the other being in the same pen. Should I seperate them in a couple of weeks just in case they were bred or can they stay together? They have always been the best of buddies and have grown up together. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

Some rabbits can do fine, but equally other rabbits can fight to kill to protect their young. Really, it's probably a case of erring on the side of caution and separating them.

I think you need to separate them in the not too distant because their hormones will start to kick in.

How old are they both?

Another option is emergency spays ASAP because if they are older does then they potentially face a lot of complications.

Also, have you considered getting the guy neutered?


----------



## tdmason (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, the females are related and are around 8 months old and the male is around 2 years old. He was my first bunny and I haven't ever had a problem with them getting together before so never thought about neutering. They are just farm bunnies. LOL! I put wire on the floor around the edges to keep him from digging anymore. I might be able to just put something in their 10x10 pen to seperate them instead of removing them completly that way they will still be able to see each other. They have always been together.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, dividing their pen into two 5x10s sounds like a good idea. They will both obviously need a covered area and eventually in the covered area they will each need a nest box.

You want to count 28 days from today and that si the day to put the nest box in, day 31 from here is when they will be due (but obviously they can go either side and be early or late like people), and by day 35, if nothing has happened then you're probably in the clear.

Maybe its worth thinking of getting them spayed and neutered once this is over. you could then maybe have them all live together if the bonding process works.


----------



## tdmason (Jul 13, 2009)

Just in case, since I don't breed or anything like that and don't know much about it, their houses in the pen are actually med sized dog houses and then I have a wooden box in there inside the dog boxes where I keep hay in for them to sleep in. Would that work the same for a nesting box or do I need to do something else? I read that most of the time a rabbits first litter doesn't make it and I know these two haven't ever had babies before but just wanted to check.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 13, 2009)

A nest box needs to be open at the top, and have sides high enough for mum to jump in a out, but so that the babies can't wriggle out. The mum needs to have enough room to turn around in it.

A mum can lose her babies if she is inexperienced, but equally, yours might be old enough to have their maternal instincts kick in so it is worth being prepared.

I woudl suggest posting lots of questions in the Rabbitry about anything that concerns you or you are not sure about because obviously there are risks to kindling too, for both mother and baby and the more you know the better.


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 13, 2009)

I moved your thread over to the Rabbitry section so experienced breeders can chime in with their opinions too.

Flashy has given you some excellent advice already.

I second the idea of just putting a separator down the middle of the pen for the girls. That way they can still see and interact, but they will both have their own space.

I would look into spaying the girls if at all possible. Since they are just going to be pet bunnies this will help them to live together with out the risk of hormonal fighting. Females can be very territorial and when upspayed and living together, you run the risk of them fighting and injuring each other.

And if the boy is also neutered, there is the possibility of all three living together in one pen. 

--Dawn


----------



## tdmason (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for moving me where I need to be to get some advice. I will look into spay and neuter for the future. 

Anyone with some advice for preparing "just in case" please feel free to fill me in. Oh, I think the rabbits are the Dutch I am guessing anyways. I bought them from a localfeed store that had a couple for sale at one time.


----------

